# QBE underwriters gone bust...



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

Had a phone call today to say that these guys have gone under.

Seeing as both A-Plan and Sky used them is insurance going to go up this year? :sadwavey:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

psst said:


> Had a phone call today to say that these guys have gone under.
> 
> Seeing as both A-Plan and Sky used them is insurance going to go up this year? :sadwavey:


HI. 

QBE haven't gone bust! They're a massive organisation and as far as I know decided to stop Insuring individual private car business......all private car business, not just GTR. One less Insurer but it happens all the time.


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

Ah well, was mis-informed then. As long as there's still people willing to insure for a fair price I'm happy. 

I'm still suspicious as to what will happen to insurance prices. With the snow chaos earlier this year I sense they'll want to put everyones premium up regardless of NCD.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

psst said:


> Ah well, was mis-informed then. As long as there's still people willing to insure for a fair price I'm happy.
> 
> I'm still suspicious as to what will happen to insurance prices. With the snow chaos earlier this year I sense they'll want to put everyones premium up regardless of NCD.


You can count on it! R35 prices are going to rocket. I can see 25% hikes being commom so NCD will only soften the blow. Get saving!


----------

